# Nitrox cert. !!



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Finally finished up my NITROX cert. Thanks to the guys at MBT. Come on warm weather and calm seas!!!


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Congrats, I am sure you will put it to good use.


----------



## DropB (Feb 4, 2011)

Congrats. :thumbup:

Thought about knocking mine out soon also. Is it just class time, or is there application?


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Thanks guys. Drop if you go through MBT then it is an online course that you complete at your own pace. After you finish the course you take the test online also and then go to the shop for a lil hands on training. It doesn't take long at all.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

marmidor said:


> Finally finished up my NITROX cert. Thanks to the guys at MBT. Come on warm weather and calm seas!!!


Good onya Mate!


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Sweet job Wade!!! We gonna slay em soon as the water warms up a bit in a month or so!


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

I'm ready Clay!! I hope we have a good COBE season this year also!!! 

Y'all better get ready for the Beach parade!!!


----------

